# Chicken Jerky Treats Linked to Illnesses in Dogs



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration issued a warning about chicken jerky for dogs, saying some products imported from China may be associated with 70 reports of dogs who became ill or died. That number is up from 54 reports last year, the agency indicated.

The FDA has not determined that the jerky definitely caused any of the illnesses and hasn&#8217;t identified a specific cause, despite testing a number of different products for potential contamination. The agency has no plans to issue any recalls and is continuing to test different types of treats, and testing is ongoing. The FDA could provide no brand names of products that are being tested.

Dog owners who feed their pets these types of treats should monitor them for signs of serious illness, including decreased appetite, a lower level of activity, vomiting, diarrhea (which may be bloody), increased water intake or increased urination.


http://pakagri.blogspot.com/2011/11/chicken-jerky-treats-linked-to.html


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting this vital information.


----------



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


Goatress said:


> Thank you for posting this vital information.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I have been using the "duck" jerky.


----------

